# Ultimate Dubs 2009



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

Here are the best selection of the 800+ photos I took. In my opinion, a quality day out and worth the effort. It was good to catch up with people I haven't seen for ages and see some new ones.











































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































Comments as usual please. Photobucket has messed up the quality of some photos.

Thanks!


----------



## golf548 (Feb 27, 2008)

Great pics you got there....how come no-body has took pics of the white mk1 that was in pvw a few issues back?

Looked like a good show?

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

excellent pics.

some really class cars too!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Superb pics mate, lots of very creative angles and shots!:thumb:


----------



## brock (Aug 8, 2007)

That has got to be the best selection of photos from Ultimate Dubs I have seen so far!! Cracking pics.... and one of the best of the OAD 'crystal' rims... and a cracking piccy of mine in there aswell ;-)


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks stuning picks :argie: just wondering on the white mk5 golf gti the front numberplate bit thats been dun in carbon fiber where do people get thease dun?? i have an idea for mine but need to see a company that does them.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

you like your ultra wide angle then :lol:

some very good shots in there :thumb:


----------



## untamed1 (Dec 11, 2008)

Stunning photos dude, im guessing they are done with a wide angle lens.


----------



## 'Buzzkill' (Jan 16, 2009)

Cracking photos


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Nice pictures. The stretched tyres look fookin awful IMO.


----------



## spikedmike (Dec 11, 2008)

Nice pictures :argie:

Out of the 800+ you took :doublesho and who wouldn't blame you with such stunning cars  did you take more of the red furby? if so any chance you can pm/e-mail me (pick the easiest option) the pictures :thumb:


----------

